# Scott E Aspect 720



## rideswithmoobs (23 Oct 2016)

What's the opinions of these bikes. Father in law just picked up an ex hire bike for £800, year old with brand new battery that's never been on bike or used


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> What's the opinions of these bikes.


Charge up the battery, pump up the tyres and go for a ride.......


----------



## rideswithmoobs (23 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Charge up the battery, pump up the tyres and go for a ride.......



Very informative


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Oct 2016)

It's a medium quality hard tail eMTB with the well-respected Bosch crank drive system which assists via the bottom bracket.

Just the same as ordinary MTBs, lots of makers offer similar spec Bosch eMTBs, including the likes of Trek, Haibike, KTM, Cannondale, Lapierre, etc.

My view is the decent brands are all just that, so a Scott will be just as good as any of the others.

Review here:

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/content/e-bike-review-2016-scott-e-aspect-720.aspx


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Oct 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Very informative


I misread "opinions" as "options"


----------



## rideswithmoobs (24 Oct 2016)

I gave it a go and very impressed. In laws both have one and from 40 a day smoking 6 years ago to now cycling !!!! If it gets more people on to bikes then I'm all for it
Weird putting it in turbo and seemingly cruising up hill must be what it feels like for a pro cyclist climbing impossible hills with what looks like little effort.
I did then cycle back home on the single speed and enjoy it every time I swing a leg over it


----------

